# Tina Thompson is pregnant!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Can you guys believe it?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Girl, I don't even know what to think any more!!! What an interesting off season for the Comets. 

She said in her press release that she will be back in time for the season, but you have to know that she will not be 100% ready to go if she is delivering in May.

This is as good a time as any for the Comets to get on the rebuild train. Tina will be back and ready to go, but with Swoopes as good as gone, I say let Janeth get a hold of some youngsters and raise 'em right. They will learn how to play with class and not ever give up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pregnancy to sideline Thompson


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I just hope we will have another repeat of 1997 when Swoopes was out and we won the championship.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

A repeat of that miracle will be very difficult without Cynthia Cooper on the team.

We can only hope that Janeth returns and we get rid of Tiffani Johnson. If Swoopes is traded, or whatever happens with her, there will be some cap money available for some good free agents.

I am very excited about seeing what Kar Thompson can get done as a coach this season. I know she has Tina's respect and that will be all she needs to get a good response from the other players.

I also just saw where Tully Bevalaqua will be signing with San Antonio instead of Seattle. That will make an interesting hole in the pg ranks up there. Sue basically has only Greco backing her up and they still have no decent back up for Betty Lennox, if she resigns with them. 

The Championships may well be "one and out" from here on out, making the Comets' Dynasty years even more impressive.


----------

